# Custom #1



## Sprung (Apr 9, 2019)

This is my first custom pen. No kits were harmed in the making of this pen. Well, except for the clip, which I snagged from my bin of extra kit parts from damaged or parts missing kits or parts leftover from modifying kit pens.

Material is black ebonite. The section and the inlaid accents on each end are from an acrylic acetate blank. Nib is a JoWo #6 in extra fine. Cap to body threads are 13mm triple start. I am overall very pleased with how this one turned out, especially for my first custom.

My biggest mistake was, when I was initially fitting the clip before turning the cap section, I accidentally turned it down too much, which would have left the ring on the clip a little proud around the diameter of the cap. I decided to shape it more and make the ring stand even more proud to make it a design feature instead.

But, I think I did pretty well, considering I got through this without having to scrap any pieces. The other big mistake I made (turned a tenon to a too small of a diameter) I can save and make a smaller pen from with a 12mm cap to body thread, so I didn't count that as a loss.



 



 



 

And a few of the in progress pics:

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## jasonb (Apr 9, 2019)

That's a great looking pen. Beautiful job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 9, 2019)

Looks  great.
Nicely  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2019)

Very cool Matt. That looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 9, 2019)

Very handsome pen! Do you use a tap and die for the threads?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 9, 2019)

Thanks, guys!



barry richardson said:


> Do you use a tap and die for the threads?



Yes, with the work being done on a wood lathe. Someday I do hope to own a metal lathe with threading capabilities. But for now I have taps and dies.

At bare minimum you need two sets of taps and dies, plus one additional tap, to complete a custom pen. I have a Neil's Niche tailstock tap & die holder that is great for holding the taps and dies.

I spent some time today working on #'s 2 & 3 and made good progress. Maybe after I've got some more under my belt, I'll do a classroom thread. Then @duncsuss can come in behind me and tell everyone the right way to do it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 9, 2019)

Sprung said:


> ... and tell everyone the right way to do it.



What I've learned: every custom pen maker has a different right way of doing it (unless they have more than one right way)

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 10, 2019)

And #'s 2 & 3 completed! Here's the trio.

Material on the left is Jonathan Brooks' Primary Manipulation. In the middle is Beartooth Wood's Grassy Knoll and some glow in the dark green.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 10, 2019)

Sprung said:


> And #'s 2 & 3 completed! Here's the trio.


Looking good!

FYI -- if that is a black oxide nib, maybe keep it someplace safe for a very special occasion. JoWo have stopped making them, they've also stopped making two-tone nibs. Not sure what their business model is, but decisions like these are going to push a lot of pen makers (driven by their customers) towards Bock nibs.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 10, 2019)

duncsuss said:


> Looking good!
> 
> FYI -- if that is a black oxide nib, maybe keep it someplace safe for a very special occasion. JoWo have stopped making them, they've also stopped making two-tone nibs. Not sure what their business model is, but decisions like these are going to push a lot of pen makers (driven by their customers) towards Bock nibs.



Thanks!

Yes, it is a black oxide. And that's a shame! (But, if need be, I do also have the appropriate tap for Bock #6 sized nibs...)


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 10, 2019)

I'd like to see a topic on making them from both of you guys....



Sprung said:


> I spent some time today working on #'s 2 & 3 and made good progress. Maybe after I've got some more under my belt, I'll do a classroom thread. Then @duncsuss can come in behind me and tell everyone the right way to do it.





duncsuss said:


> What I've learned: every custom pen maker has a different right way of doing it (unless they have more than one right way)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Apr 10, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I'd like to see a topic on making them from both of you guys....



I will do so at some point. (And I'd be interested in seeing Duncan's, if he were to do one too!)


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 11, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I'd like to see a topic on making them from both of you guys....


Every one I make is done slightly differently -- from how to round the blanks all the way through to final buffing, I just wing it at every step. If I wrote down how I make the next one, I might never use that exact same method again!

It would probably be a lot faster if I did follow a script though -- it might cut down on the time I spend thinking about what to do next


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 11, 2019)

Those are absolutely beautiful pens. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2019)

duncsuss said:


> Every one I make is done slightly differently -- from how to round the blanks all the way through to final buffing, I just wing it at every step. If I wrote down how I make the next one, I might never use that exact same method again!
> 
> It would probably be a lot faster if I did follow a script though -- it might cut down on the time I spend thinking about what to do next




Well then, how about doing one, record it, write one up, and if you like the way the pen came out, post it up here. This way we can have an idea of at least one way to do it.
Then if you want you could do another one with a totally different method, and then do the same with another topic. 

It's good to have a few different variations on how to do things. Not all methods work for everyone. So if you made a few, then it would actually be better for them/us. And you would have a great reference point in case you wanted to a certain method again....it's a win win situation for both....





ok...I hope that works fellas. we may need some gentle peer pressure to coax him into it.... 
I'm certain steady praise and a barrel full of twenties will work....


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 11, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> ok...I hope that works fellas. we may need some gentle peer pressure to coax him into it....
> I'm certain steady praise and a barrel full of twenties will work....


He's right. (Not about the praise part, but he got the rest of it right.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2019)

Great job Duncan!






Now if I can find that barrel.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 12, 2019)

Looks like some of the boys like a challenge. Challenge accepted and conquered. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 8, 2019)

Duncan and Matt (@Sprung & @duncsuss ), I am late to this party. Are those tutorials posted yet???????????????????????????????????????????????????????? (Marc's fault)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (May 8, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> Are those tutorials posted yet??



So the funny thing about custom pen making is that nobody tells you how to do it.

Seriously, you are expected to try something, have it go wrong, and post a question along the lines of "I did this and this and this and that happened, can you give me a few hints as to how I can avoid it happening again?"

And you will get a lot of help. But you won't be given a step-by-step list of instructions - because then you'd be making somebody else's pen, not your own.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 8, 2019)

I know.......but.........welll.......okay.........I guess., you are right Duncan


----------



## ripjack13 (May 8, 2019)

duncsuss said:


> But you won't be given a step-by-step list of instructions



But it would be nice to have a starting point of reference. 
You could be the one who breaks the mold and makes a tuturial for people, so they don't waste time and material.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 8, 2019)

Tutorial step #1: make a note of your bank balance, it's the last time it will look this good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (May 8, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> But it would be nice to have a starting point of reference.
> You could be the one who breaks the mold and makes a tuturial for people, so they don't waste time and material.



There are some tutorials out there - I have some saved to my computer - that will walk you through the entire process, or at least various parts of the process. But Duncan's point, if I'm understanding him correctly, is that following a tutorial exactly will not really yield you a custom pen of your own making, but will yield you a copy of someone else's design - understanding that part of the point of custom pen making is that design is limited to your own imagination, so don't be afraid to take the time to make it a design that is uniquely yours (even if you do draw inspiration from the work of others).

In time, when I have the time, I will do a walk through of me making one or two different designs. Seeing someone else's how they do it can certainly help you with the starting point. But the point isn't just to make a copy of someone else's pen, but to make a pen that is uniquely your design.

(At least I think that's what Duncan is getting at. If so, I agree with him. Even though I'm just getting started on this journey of custom pens, I am really enjoying the limitless design possibilities that are before me.)

And, that all said, perhaps copying a design given in a tutorial could be a beneficial exercise for the first pen or two while you work to get your bearings straight on what to do and how to do it. But, after that, go ahead and try to make them your own!



duncsuss said:


> Tutorial step #1: make a note of your bank balance, it's the last time it will look this good.





I'm almost afraid to do a full break down of what I spent getting tooled up for making custom pens. I will say that it is not a small number - and the only way I personally was able to do it was by making purchases here and there over the course of about 2 years, as shop funds allowed. And that not so small number doesn't factor in nib and feed units, which for a JoWo #6 are about $20/each, or the cost of whatever materials you want to use. Acrylic Acetate blanks are cheap and work nicely - about $3.50/blank at Beartoothwoods and you'll need two blanks to make a pen - but the sky's the limit as far as what material options you have available to you. Oh, and always more tooling that could be bought if you want to, say, start making your own clips or getting more technical and complex in your design ideas that require additional tooling.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

